# Jump a battery



## debirey

"Never lean into a piece of equipment *to jump a battery* and always wear face and hand protection"
 
I would appreciate help translating "jump a battery" in reference to starting a piece of mahinery. This is part of an employee safety manual.  Thank you.


----------



## pops91710

How does this sound?:

Cuando* instalando cable de puente de la batería* nunca inclinarse sobre/hacía la batería.


----------



## debirey

Yes, this is helpful, but I see the sentence meaning that the battery is receiving a jolt of energy to start working. Whereas yours seems like someone is connecting a powerchord. The thing vs the action.


----------



## JB

pops91710 said:


> How does this sound?:
> 
> Cuando* instalando cable de puente de la batería* nunca inclinarse sobre/hacía la batería.


1.  hacia, no hacía 
2.  even though Spanish-speakers here understand (& use) batería, the more correct term is pila. Which word to choose depends on who & where the target audience is. 
Finally, please see http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=Jump+battery+


----------



## pops91710

Yes, I see what you mean. I don't think there is an expression for *jump a battery*. "Arrancando un vehículo con cables puente" is as close as it gets. Or, it is "el uso de un cable para hacer puente con otra bateria.

This may be helpful: http://www.cdxetextbook.com/PDF/sp/jumpstartingSP_WS.pdf


----------



## debirey

The target audience are farm/ranchers using various types of machinery and vehicles, but this is part of a form that for safety certifications.


----------



## pops91710

JB said:


> 1. hacia, no hacía
> 2. even though Spanish-speakers here understand (& use) batería, the more correct term is pila. Which word to choose depends on who & where the target audience is.
> Finally, please see http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=Jump+battery+


 
That's very true! Batería is not the correct terminology, but I have seen it even in refaccionárias in Mexico. In fact, in the pdf I posted, it uses batería throughout (gringo work?). My father-in-law always said *pila* and scolded me for batería. I worked in a battery shop for 30 years and whenever a spanish-speaking warehouseman would come in for a changeout in a forklift, they would use batería. I picked up the bad habit ever since.

Thanks, I always have messed up hácia!!! DOH!


----------



## JB

I wasn't trying to be pedantic, but helpful. At depositions, if the deponent uses batería, or talks about parqueando his troca, those are the terms I use, the goal being communication, not a lecture on "proper" castellano. 

So debirey gets to decide. If his farmers are in San Bernardino Co.  (listed in his profile) I would probably go with batería, myself. 

As to the original question, what about " … para hacer arrancar ("jump")  una _
___ con cables"?


----------



## Jom

Hola:
To jump a battery es puentear una batería. El término correcto es batería y no pila. La diferencia entre una y otra es que la batería se puede recargar y la pila no.


----------



## pops91710

JB said:


> I wasn't trying to be pedantic, but helpful. At depositions, if the deponent uses batería, or talks about parqueando his troca, those are the terms I use, the goal being communication, not a lecture on "proper" castellano.
> 
> So debirey gets to decide. If his farmers are in San Bernardino Co. (listed in his profile) I would probably go with batería, myself.
> 
> As to the original question, what about " … para hacer arrancar ("jump") una _
> ___ con cables"?


 
I am the one in San Bernardino (County). But the term is not that localized. I see it everywhere. I know that those used in flashlights are called pilas. And I see one from Spain here says rechargeables are called baterías. 




Jom said:


> Hola:
> To jump a battery es puentear una batería. El término correcto es batería y no pila. La diferencia entre una y otra es que la batería se puede recargar y la pila no.


Thanks, Jom. I have never heard of puentear over here in the west side of the US. I will check that out.
*added at 1427 PDT:* Good! They use that term too in Mexico, I just found out.


----------



## vicdark

Al hacer arrancar un equipo mediante un puente de batería, nunca inclinarse sobre el mismo, y siempre usar protección para la cara y las manos.

http://www.chw.net/foro/automoviles-f131/543211-hacer-un-puente-de-bateria-correctamente.html

Como dijeron antes, batería y pila pueden ser sinónimos en algunas regiones de América Latina, pero en general batería es lo que usan los vehículos y máquinas motorizados y pila son lo que usan las linternas y dispositivos electrónicos.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Para mí la distinción entre _pilas_ y _baterías_ es clara y sencilla, y bien técnica a mi gusto, no es sólo una cuestión coloquial o de modismos.

*Pila* se refiere a una unidad *indivisible* que produce electricidad, ya sea recargable o no. Ejemplo: las pilas alcalinas de 1,5 volts, o las de NiMh recargables.

*Batería* es una *asociación de pilas* (generalmente en serie) y que por lo tanto está constituída por elementos separados / separables que producen electricidad por sí solos. Ejemplo: las baterías de 9 V, formadas por 6 elementos de 1,5 V en serie, o las de 12 V de los automóviles, formadas por 6 elementos de 2 V.

No estoy de acuerdo en la diferenciación que hace Wikipedia en español, al igual que *Jom*, de que las baterías son recargables y las pilas no. De hecho hay una persona de México que objeta esa parte del artículo en el mismo sentido que yo lo hago.

De hecho en Wikipedia en inglés  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battery_(electricity) dice: 
*Strictly, a battery is a collection of multiple electrochemical cells (or cells, for short), but in popular usage battery often refers to a single cell.
*Creo que en inglés, precisamente, se "abusa" de la nomenclatura, usando battery/ies indistintamente para ambos.


Personalmente opino que la palabra correcta en español, si se está refiriendo a un acumulador del tipo de un automóvil, es *batería*. No es modismo ni localismo ni mal hábito ni mucho menos erróneo.


----------



## zumac

In the US, the term is actually "jump start a battery."

In Mexico, the most common equivalent of "jump start a battery" is "pasarle corriente."

Saludos.


----------

